# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  ارتقا شیرپوینت 2007 به 2013

## samira.arfaee

سلام دوستان
ما یه شیرپوینت 2007 داریم که 3 سالی هست روش کار شده ، مشکل داره ولی میخاییم الان ارتقاش بدیم به 2013.
چه راه حلی پیشنهاد می کنید؟ کلا خود شیرپوینت را آپدیت کنم یا داده هاش رو بک آپ بگیرم بعدا ورد شیر پوینت کنم؟

----------


## BandeKHoda

از شیرپوینت 2007 چه استفاده ای میشده؟
چه سیستم هایی روش پیاده سازی شده و چه داده ای توش هست؟

----------


## samira.arfaee

> از شیرپوینت 2007 چه استفاده ای میشده؟
> چه سیستم هایی روش پیاده سازی شده و چه داده ای توش هست؟


EPM  و CRM  و outlook برای پیاده سازی شده اند.
2013 ویژگی های زیادی نسبت ب 2010 داره؟

----------

